# Locusts chirruping



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi all, when I used to keep crix I never once heard them making a noise, well I have now swapped to locusts (I HATE crix) and they are driving me daft with the noise they are making - thought they were meant to be quiet - or is it because of the nice weather?:crazy:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

my locust don't make a noise where as the crickets do.


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Never heard a locust make a sound other than the odd fluttering of wings made by the adults. 

You sure you've not got a stray cricket or two in amoungst the locusts somewhere?


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

never heard locust make a noise before


----------



## Patthecat12 (Mar 28, 2008)

They CAN DRIVE U NUTS when there breading at night time, your laid in bed and all you can here is a constant rustling sound:gasp:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Patthecat12 said:


> They CAN DRIVE U NUTS when there breading at night time, your laid in bed and all you can here is a constant rustling sound:gasp:


 The noise is not rustling - used to that - no it's a sound chirruping just like a cricket but can't see a cricket in the tank - mind you would not surprise me if it was - come back to haunt me:lol2:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ive never heard any noise from locust either, sounds like an escaped crix to me.....good luck


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Locusts definatly dont chirp, if you used to feed crix then the chances are that you have an escapee and in this weather, it'll be around for quite a while lol


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

GeckoMorphs said:


> Never heard a locust make a sound other than the odd fluttering of wings made by the adults.
> 
> You sure you've not got a stray cricket or two in amoungst the locusts somewhere?


Well you were quite right - one stray cricket in with the new batch of locusts I had. It is now a very quiet cricket - in fact it will never make a noise again:lol2:. Will I ever get away from the little b*****s?


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

lol^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Gabranth (Jan 30, 2009)

i had locusts before my crickets ate them all and i never heard any noise except for them jumping around everywhere


----------



## -Austin (Apr 25, 2009)

Locusts do chirp, I've bred them for around two years and they definitely do although its not much like a cricket chirp I find them much quieter and soothing in a way:Na_Na_Na_Na: I keep mine away from my room so I don't hear them apart from when I'm downstairs:lol2:

and no, I don't have escaped crickets  Haven't used crickets since around 3 years ago when they escaped and I'm pretty sure they never hunted me down when I moved


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

-Austin said:


> Locusts do chirp, I've bred them for around two years and they definitely do although its not much like a cricket chirp I find them much quieter and soothing in a way:Na_Na_Na_Na: I keep mine away from my room so I don't hear them apart from when I'm downstairs:lol2:
> 
> and no, I don't have escaped crickets  Haven't used crickets since around 3 years ago when they escaped and I'm pretty sure they never hunted me down when I moved


Either you had special ones or I has duff ones.

I bred them for about 2 years too and their setup was about a foot from my pillow so I was pretty much with them all the time (yes Im a hermit and spend way too much time in my room on the computer lol). I had about 1000+ locust of different ages and none of them made a single chirping sound.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Locusts definatly dont chirp, if you used to feed crix then the chances are that you have an escapee and in this weather, it'll be around for quite a while lol


Depends which species you are keeping. Some Locusts do make noises.


----------



## pipster (Nov 22, 2008)

defo a crix chirping, never heard a locust chirp


----------



## Hady (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a sack of 100 locusts sitting about 2 meteres away from me and they are deffinatley chirping, I was very suprised when i heard them as i thought only crickets chirped ><


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Hady said:


> I have a sack of 100 locusts sitting about 2 meteres away from me and they are deffinatley chirping, I was very suprised when i heard them as i thought only crickets chirped ><


Locusts do- they generally need higher temps than crickets, though.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

My word - this thread has been raised from the dead lol


----------

